
Poverty, more than geography, determines who gets online in America - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/15/8965409/us-internet-access-map-white-house-report-broadband-inequality
======
protomyth
The "mean household income" is way off on the map. For example, Sioux County
ND on the map has a mean household income of $80,540. Looking at Census.gov
2013 data we get a "Mean household income" of $56,657.

// interestingly the "Median household income" is listed at $36,111.

